# W8 engine parts for sale



## Site_Administrator (Oct 30, 2010)

2003 W8 engine parts for sale. The motor was not locked up. It started fine and ran, but had a knock/tap. looks like they ran it without oil and it spun a bearing and damaged the camshaft journal/caps surfaces slightly. the milage was 97K on the odometer, but this engine looks like it was installed this year. Not the original engine. Timing chain cover was leaking oil. This engine was damaged because of carelessness.

I bought a new motor from the dealer and I would hate to throw this engine away. I did take it apart completely. The oil pump works but it has scratch/scuff marks on the steel fins/sprokets.
cylinder heads look great but the camshaft journals and all bearing caps are scratched up and will need machining/polishing. The head, valves, springs, rockers,lifters are in excellent condition as a core. looks new and there is no sludge. cam adjusters are fine. The short block was taken apart by me and everything was labled and caps are not mixed up. The crank will need turning and new bearings. This engine is complete but needs to be rebuilt.
No cracks or damage other than worn journals. Will need honing and the works. I was gonna throw it away but I found out that these engines are rare on planet earth and maybe someone out there can use a little part from it. Sensors are all intact too. . send me a messege and an offer and I will make it happen and get it out to you...even if it's one piston or screw. Doesn't matter


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

How much did you pay for the new engine??


----------



## Dstrans (Nov 23, 2010)

*W8*

I had a bad deal with a tech wrecking an engine. I could use parts out of that engine. I'll need the passenger side head and possibly a piston. We had a dowel from the intake fall in the engine and wreck a cylinder. One of my techs made a mistake so we bought the car and now want to fix it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Site_Administrator (Oct 30, 2010)

*W8 engine parts*

I live in Kissimmee, Fl and I have to sell ASAP

The engine is in pieces. I have intake thottle body, heads, sensors cam chain tensioners.
Whatever you want from it. Let me know. 

Engine is about to be taken in for aluminum recycle. I completely dissasembled everything. even the pistons are out.
I can be reached at four zero seven eight seven three two seven seven seven call or text anytime


----------



## Site_Administrator (Oct 30, 2010)

EuroSportChicago said:


> How much did you pay for the new engine??


$3700 but I bought the last one. They said they don't have anymore of this part number for sale ever again. 

The engine came complete. even had the ac compressor, belt, power steering pump, alternator, intake, injectors, EVERY THING!!! even a new flywheel and wire harness, water hoses, everything!! everything means everything...even new oil filter assembly. I almost pased out when I saw it. I pinched myself to see if I was dreaming. I really thought they made a mistake cause the company I ordered it from said it is just the long block according to the computer.

All I had to do was connect the tranny and slip it in with a cherry picker.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Site_Administrator said:


> $3700 but I bought the last one. They said they don't have anymore of this part number for sale ever again.
> 
> The engine came complete. even had the ac compressor, belt, power steering pump, alternator, intake, injectors, EVERY THING!!! even a new flywheel and wire harness, water hoses, everything!! everything means everything...even new oil filter assembly. I almost pased out when I saw it. I pinched myself to see if I was dreaming. I really thought they made a mistake cause the company I ordered it from said it is just the long block according to the computer.
> 
> All I had to do was connect the tranny and slip it in with a cherry picker.


Bump. I knew these engines are hard to come by, would be good deal for potential buyer


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*there are four left at the VW Outlet*

http://www.vwparts.com/parts-outlet-center/index.php

They now cost $4100 from VW. Get one while you can...


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Whoa MSRP: $29763 I wonder what's included?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Take my W8....PLEASE! *

I've got a complete W8 engine that I bought a few years ago. One piston is damaged, and the passenger-side cylinder head is off. I've opened it up to take a peak inside. I have since lost interest. A VR6-R32 piston appears to be an identical replacement, but not 100% sure of that.

Alternator and A/C compressor are included as well. Serpentine belt came sitting tight when I got it. Best offer takes all.

MAKE AN OFFER!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Site_Administrator (Oct 30, 2010)

*W8 parts... come get it before I throw all this out*

I was trying to load photos, but I can't figure it out.
I wiggled in a new engine assembly with my cherry picker and the W8 now runs like a new car at the dealer.

Just plug and play...that easy! I found it so easy to just strap up the engine and tranny securely and drop the subframe. Unplug the wire harness from the computer and a couple hoses and this monsterous assembley came out. Looks intimidating and heavy, but easy to separate and work with outside. I removed this engine the hard way...if I only knew better. 
I cleaned the engine compartment and found it extremly easy to put the new engine in. Just guide it in with an engine hoist, with ehaust manifolds, cats, tranny and all! once you position it, just put the subframe on a transmission jack and slide it under the engine/trans assembly and jack it up. 
Oh, slide the exhaust pipes into the mid section clamps. Hand bolt the subframe and align everything and bust out the impact after you bolt the drive shaft. so easy. 
So easy, you can swap out this engine on a Walmart parking lot in under 8 hours if you went home and got your toolbox and crane...:laugh:


I have a great alternator 
I have an excellent Used A/C Compressor
I have the entire intake manifold assembly cleaned up and ready for you
I have the starter, they cost like $200 new
I have the oil filter assembly
I have the engine wire harness with all the coil packs
I have the fuel rail assembly with injectors and regulator intact
I have the powersteering pump
I have all your emmission hoses 
I have both cam tensioners out and ready
I have sensors
Call me quick cause I am about to throw all this crap away and I want to clean up my work area before christmas


----------



## Rics (Dec 9, 2010)

*Piston needed*

Hi all. 

I am in urgent need of a piston for a W8 . 

Please contact me 

I can pay a good price if I find a good usable piston 

Best regards to all


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

i dont know if you ever get up towards Jacksonville or not, but if so then i am very interested in the cylinder heads


----------



## Site_Administrator (Oct 30, 2010)

Rics said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am in urgent need of a piston for a W8 .
> 
> ...


I took in the block and heads to the scrap yard and got $80 for cast aluminum. The block is made of aluminum too. I am sorry but it's too late for a piston. You might have to order it at the dealer.
I still have alot of accesories and small parts. I think I put my phone number here. I do live in Kissimmee


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you have the connecting rods?

If so, what roughly is the dimensions from center to center?

How much do you want for them?

Thanks,

Andrew

905 928 9550


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

anyone know where the cts is located on w8??? thanks!


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi... this is a long shot, but would you happen to have the auxiliary fan (passenger side)?

thanks
dw


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Found one. FYI


----------

